# tricep long head development



## DimebagDarrell (May 13, 2004)

im trying to develop my tricep long head a little more, work on that V shape......  stiff arm pulldowns?  any other good excercises?


----------



## Quadsweep (May 16, 2004)

Exercises that allows you to keep elbows above shoulders.


Have you ever tried the pullover and press movement?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

i have the same problem Darrel
My lateral head is large and visible but
my long triceps head isnt that big


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DimebagDarrell *_
> im trying to develop my tricep long head a little more, work on that V shape......  stiff arm pulldowns?  any other good excercises?



Stiff arms pulldowns work the lats not the tri's, for tri's try these:
Weighted Dips
Skull Crushers
CG Bench
Pushdowns
Reverse Pushdowns
Flat Bench Dip(weight on knees, ty gopro)
Kickbacks
Behind Head Ext.

These always worked for me and showed great results.  My favorite combo was weighted dip, CG bench, skull crushers, followed by like a drop set of reverse pushdowns to burn the hell out of them.  Mix them up and try different methods of training to keep em guessing and growing.

Good Luck!


----------



## Quadsweep (May 16, 2004)

> Stiff arms pulldowns work the lats not the tri's



Wrong. Stiff arm pulldowns works the lats as well as the long head of triceps.

The long head of the tricep is attached to the shoulder blade. That is the reason why the long head of tricep is active during shoulder extension (stiff arm pulldowns)

In fact the long head of the tricep work along with the bicep during a lat pulldown. However, stiff arm pulldown is a pure shoulder extension and therefore better at targeting the long head of triceps.

Exercises such as the Reverse pushdown is the last thing you want to do if your goal is to develop the long head of the tricep.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 16, 2004)

deadbolt, i know what works the triceps.  im asking specifically about the long head


----------



## LAM (May 16, 2004)

this is a great exercise for the long head...you don't have to do it kneeling, I prefer (and most people) do it standing

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/CBKneelingTriExt.html


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2004)

O sorry about that bud.


----------

